# كيفية رسم ريشة مروحة أو ريشة مركب باستخدام Inventor



## kemoledo (6 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

هذا هو فيديو مبسط لكيفية رسم ريشة مروحة أو ريشة محرك سفينة باستخدام برنامج Inventor

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKqTa_EJX2g

يمكن تطبيق هذه الطريقة ولكن باختلاف الأبعاد 

رجاء لا تنسوني من صالح الدعاء


----------

